# Stuffed rabbit sewing pattern?



## RRT Harlies (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie to the sewing board and am looking for advice. Well, I'm new to sewing in general! I'm pregnant and due to have my baby on Wednesday and have undergone a project for him. Nothing like a bit of a last minute rush, eh? I've been working on it for a while, but have put it down due to frustration. What it is, is one of those blankets with the stuffed animal heads in the middle, not sure if it really has a name or anything. Mine's a custom style to resemble the checkerboard pattern that my breed of rabbit I raise comes in.

The frustration I've encountered is that I can't make a decent looking bunny head! I can't find a (free) pattern online anywhere that I like, and my attempts to make it myself from scratch just aren't right. I can't get the shape right at all. Does anyone have a pattern they can share, or some advice? I want it to look fairly realistic, kinda 3D shaped. Help? Thanks! =)


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is an idea where you buy the bunny, and sew it on to the blanket.

http://www.bfranklincrafts.com/CraftIdeas/CraftIdea-CritterBlanket.html

Here is one you sew, but you have to buy the pattern.

http://www.candleonthehill.net/store/catalog.php?item=261


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

free pattern for stuffed rabbit

http://web.archive.org/web/20060707...t.com/projectsheets/rainplush/skip_rabbit.htm


put it in pants and a shirt?
http://web.archive.org/web/20060720173355/http://www.kuninfelt.com/projectsheets/shaggy/nutmeg.html

I didn't look at bunny... here is the site I found the above. Lots of patterns for all sorts of things.
http://www.angelfire.com/planet/mcshelpsite/sewingstuff/freepatterns.html/


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a bunny pattern I'll share with you if any of these don't work, just PM me.


----------

